# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Make a map based on: Circles!

## Tomalak

Okay, it's a really simplistic idea, but I'd like to see what some of the more experienced minds here come up with.  No restrictions on how the circle or circles are to be used, and the actual  circles themselves don't have to be visible on the final map, just evident (like for example, a city whose 'blocks' are actually circular parks surrounded by buildings).

----------


## mearrin69

I could see that working.
M

----------


## Corilliant

Same...but you would probably need to have a few more restrictions so that designs don't suddenly go off on a tangent. 
(Tangent! Hahaha... ha.....never mind.)

----------


## BvG

This is what I usually do anyway.. Tho I usually use freehand curves instead of circles, so restricting it to more regular forms of curves could be interesting

----------


## Gamerprinter

I kind of did this already, on my own, a couple months ago. With the intention of creating a mining complex with ore cart tracks built to seemingly logical, rather than haphazard track and tunnel layout. I started with 2 large circles, then gentle arcing "S" shapes.

Not to dissuade a challenge idea, just saying - circles was how I started with this one!

*Dhur Naal Mining Complex* (in the Finished Maps Forum)

----------


## flocko

I've been toying with an idea which I think fits this challenge perfectly. I'd be a good excuse to actually start it. Although, it's based off a map/outline I already have. Is it ok to enter a map that has already been planned out?

----------

